# Moving to Mijas soon - HELP!



## platero (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello

I am hoping to move to Mijas very soon and am hoping to by the lease on a small business.

I have found what I am looking for but have a question:-

Can I use a Gestor for all the legal dealings, transfering the lease etc or do I need a Lawyer?

Hope someone can help out there?


----------

